# JAXB erste schritte



## Foermchen82 (24. Nov 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer mal die ersten schritte für JAXB erklären? die turorials die ich alle finde haben nicht den gleichen ansatz wie ich.

ICh will forlgendes machen:

Ich habe mir eine datenstruktur überlegt.

Bei JaxB kann man doch da irgendwie ein schema daraus generieren, mit dem mann dann wiederum xml-dateien erzeugen kann (lesen und schreiben). Aber mir fehl da irgendwie der einstieg.

Kann mir da bitte mal einer helfen??

Danke


----------



## stevieboy (25. Nov 2007)

Hilft Dir das hier vielleicht?

(Wie immer die Insel...)


----------



## cemeinz (26. Nov 2007)

Hi!

Habe heute just auch mit diesem Thema angefangen. Und ja, es war irgendwie alles sehr umständlich erklärt. Mir konnte die Insel weiterhelfen.

Lies Dir genau den Link durch, falls Du fragen hast, immer her damit!  (vielleicht habe ich die ja unbewußt auch  )


----------



## Niki (26. Nov 2007)

Ich mach das ganze sehr gerne mit ant, hier ein Forum-Link von mir:
jaxb


----------



## Foermchen82 (26. Nov 2007)

Hey danke für die vielen Antworten. Dann will ich mich mal rei stürzen *G*


----------



## Ullenboom (13. Dez 2007)

Unter http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2007/12/jaxb2-annotationen-beispielen.html gibt es noch ein bisschen mehr, was ich in die nächste Auflage einbauen werde.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2007)

Ullenboom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...was ich in die nächste Auflage einbauen werde.


Was hälst du davon in Zukunft auch EMF aufzunehmen? Nach meinem Empfinden hat EMF JaxB schon lange hinter sich gelassen, ist aber weit weniger bekannt  :?


----------

